# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  fest ne shqiperi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

## uraganishkodran

http://www.mjaftfest.com/MJAFT Fest 2006 ka përzgjedhur performues nga talentet më të mira në rajon, gjithashtu dhe emra të mirënjohur të skenës ndërkombëtare. 


E premte, 28 Korrik 2006 

Visionary Underground & Dr. Das (Asian Dub Foundation) (UK) 
Live Act Steve Dragon (Gjermani) 
Supernova (Shqipëri)
Kthjellu (Kosovë)
N.R. & Besa M (Kosovë)
Timika + Fire Performance (Serbi) 
DJs Toton & Goya (Kosovë) 
Digital Tooki (Serbi) 




E shtunë, 29 Korrik 2006 

Chicks on Speed (Gjermani) 
Mauracher (Austri) 
Live Act Gabriel le Mar (Gjermani) 
The Blazing Zoos (UK) 
Astrid Williamson (UK) 
PMG Collective (Maqedoni)
Likatek (Kosovë) 
Leo Cik (Shqipëri) 



28-29 Korrik 2006 Day Dancing Stage 07:00-19:00

Steve Dragon (Gjermani) 
Naka (Kosove) 
Ivi (Shqiperi) 
Darko Jordanov (Maqedoni) 
Chima (Maqedoni) 
Daniel Aleksandar (Serbi) 
Mirko Popov (Maqedoni)
Protonyz (Shqiperi)




Visual Performance 

Grafik Propaganda (VJ) 
Coco (VJ)
Gabriel le Mar (VJ) 
Mario Waldhuber (VJ)
Chicks on Speed (DVD) 



We believe that their performance in Albania will have an historical importance for many reasons related to the past, present and most of all the future of Albania. 



























Rëndësia e mbrojtjes së mjedisit dhe marrëdhënia e përgjegjëshme ndaj saj, ngjan si dicka mëse e dukshme. Organizatorët e MJAFT FEST gjithmonë e kanë konsideruar mbrojtjen e mjedisit - Gjirin e Livadhit, në Himarë, meqenëse është një plazh bregëdetar unik dhe madhështor në Shqipëri. Organizuesit kanë pranuar përgjegjësinë për ta lënë zonën e festivalit sic ishte para organizimit të tij, madje dhe më tepër se kaq. Përvec shpenzimeve të detyrueshme organizatorët kanë investuar shumë për përmirësimin e të gjithë këtij rajoni. 

Gjiri i Livadhit, i pozicionuar në kraterin e një mali të madh, është një nga plazhet më të bukur të Shqipërisë. Ai është një rajon i konservuar duke qëndruar kështu një plazhet e fundit të paeksploruar në të gjithë bregdetin mesdhetar. 

Ky gji konsiderohet nga banuesit si një nga plazhet me të mira për të notuar. Plazhi i artë prej 2 miljesh është i pastër, me det të qetë, dhe i zbukuruar me pemë palmeporsi një kartolinë. Në pjesën fundore në jug të plazhit gjenden formacione shkëmbore nënujore, duke e bërë atë një vend tepër interesant për zhytje. 

Fotografi nga plazhi i Livadhit :

----------


## helene

Ta themi mire kete mbrojtjen e mjedisit qe GJASME promovon levizja MJAFT, se kur erdhi vjet ne Dhermi e lane plazhin si syte e tyre, ndaj thoni qe do te beje aheng me leket e sponsorave dhe boll u fshehet pas parrullave:@

----------


## Clauss

chicks on speed? gabriel le mar? hmmmm interesante shume duket...

----------


## Cimo

Shume pakez zgjat

----------

